# "Shoot" Out that Link Coupler



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

When I encountered my first broken link coupler I hit the web searching for the perfect tool for the job. To my surprise, I was overwhelmed with expensive knockout tools and the original Gilbert tool seemed to be of little desire. After watching a YouTube video of the Gilbert tool in action, I witnessed the tool “operator” smashing his finger with a hammer and the caboose body several impacts as well. I knew there had to be a better way. With a little searching around my American Flyer workshop, aka my unfinished basement, I found the perfect tool combo. A .270 Winchester rifle casing and a roll pin holder for gunsmithing….yes, I am a gun guy. 

You can read the full article here....

How to Remove the American Flyer Link Coupler


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks, another well made posting. I am not a gun guy but there are many others here. I use the tools made for the purpose, but the shell casing and roll pin holder do look better suited for the task.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

AmFlyer said:


> Thanks, another well made posting. I am not a gun guy but there are many others here. I use the tools made for the purpose, but the shell casing and roll pin holder do look better suited for the task.


Thanks! I always feel like I win the lottery when I repurpose something.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Me?...Trains, hot-rods, and guns!!! For all the people who spy on the inter-web, I have no guns, I gave them a away.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I only have 2 guns. I am not a gun guy either. I picked the 2 up over the years.
One, I got from my brother, is a side by side double barrel 12 gauge shot gun. 
Spanish made, I do not remember the brand. My other gun I got from, wait for it, Target. Yes, they used to sell guns. It is a Ruger 10-22. Never has been shot. Got it on sale for either 39.00 or 49.00. Both is a good price for the gun. I do remember
I had to get a rain check on mine and it took at least 2 months to get, so they sold a bunch of them.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

I have a Dick Tracy cap gun. It is pretty old and I can't find any cap rolls. And, yes, I have my Illinois Foid (firearm owners I D) card.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

dooper, I remember the cap rolls. But have not seen any for years. I had some pistols
that used the cap rolls. Key word is had.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Remember them well, any one remember "greenie stik-m- caps" that came on sheets that you peeled off one at a time?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I had cap six shooters when I was a kid. They are long gone. I remember the small red cap rolls that went in the guns to make the sound and smoke. Never had any greenie stickum caps.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

dooper said:


> I have a Dick Tracy cap gun. It is pretty old and I can't find any cap rolls. And, yes, I have my Illinois Foid (firearm owners I D) card.


https://www.google.com/search?q=cap...UQAw&biw=1280&bih=596#spd=7324704691973181522


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Me?...Trains, hot-rods, and guns!!! For all the people who spy on the inter-web, I have no guns, I gave them a away.


I'm with ya flyernut! Grew up around trains, guns and later developed my hot-rod and drag racing habit in high school. Still have the trains. The guns? Can't remember where they went. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> Remember them well, any one remember "greenie stickum caps" that came on sheets that you peeled off one at a time?


You beat me to it,lol.. I believe they were used on the Mattel Fanner 50 and other such guns that used those gray bullets that you inserted into a brass casing.. I had a Fanner 50.


----------



## VTtrainguy (Jan 18, 2019)

The Fanner 50! What a blast from the past! Calls to mind the Davy Crocket flintlock, "Old Betsy" and the Johnny Seven One Man Army. But none of those can touch the current Uberti 1861 New Model Army when it comes to blast. Or the JC Higgins Model 50, which is actually a Fabrique Nationale postwar K'98 action chambered in .270, disguised as a Sears Roebuck el cheapo "imported junk" economy rifle.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I had the rolling block single shot rifle.. Our poor dog was shot so many times with it,lol!!!!..(it didn't hurt her, that's not in my make-up).


----------

